

OS 10.7 hammers another nail in the Flash coffin - peteforde

I was just about to read an interesting link from HN on the investment hypothesis of Founders Fund (http://www.foundersfund.com/the-future) about six hours into upgrading to the new Lion release.<p>That means I am one of the many millions now undoing 25 years of muscle memory, manipulating scrollbars as though I was piloting a plane. As @tobi said last night, I think Apple is right and I will put in the effort.<p>Unfortunately, the Founders Fund site uses a customized scrollbar implemented in JavaScript. This is likely to be the first of many examples (for me) of sites that ignored all common sense advice to not implement custom UI widgets who and will now cause a significant part of their key audience to have to think harder just to read their content.<p>I am not a pundit so I won't suggest that this is a conspiracy, but merely a side-effect of a change that will soon be seen as a new default.<p><i>Update</i><p>I believe that I'm mistaken: the scrollbar widget appears to be a Javascript + CSS construct. However, I don't think this changes the veracity of my basic point. Don't re-invent the chrome that should be handled by an OS.
======
tnorthcutt
What does this have to do with Flash (specifically)? Your example doesn't
refer to it...

~~~
peteforde
If you check the Update section at the end, I realized after posting that the
scrolling was in fact not implemented in Flash.

However, any navigation implemented in Flash is by default at risk of being
displaced by fundamental changes in the OS, as we've seen this week with Lion.

